
Neuroscience pioneer Marc Tessier-Lavigne named Stanford's next president - cgtyoder
http://news.stanford.edu/features/2016/president-named/
======
AceJohnny2
Unrelated to Tessier-Ashpool. It's impressive how that 30-year-old story
permeates my culture.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessier-
Ashpool](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessier-Ashpool)

~~~
progressive_dad
For the longest time I had this tickle in my memory when I crossed Armitage in
Chicago and it finally dawned on me...

